# Should I RMA my TF201?



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I, like many, have WiFi issues. My WiFi signal range is very small. Fortunately the router in my home is centrally located and most other time I use my Mobile Hotspot on my GNex. However there are rare instances where I need to access public WiFi points and the signal strength is so low it's almost unusable.

My issue is this:

I unlocked my TF201 as soon as that unlock tool came out. So in turn it voided my warranty. Obviously this is a known issue to ASUS but I cannot get a direct answer on if it will cost me to have it fixed or not.

If I assume it is going to cost me $, then how much is it?

Has anyone had theirs RMA'd for WiFi? Did it help?

IDK about GPS...would be nice but not a huge issue.


----------



## david522 (May 15, 2012)

If you voided your done.
Id try to send it in not even knowing it was unlocked. 
But I sent mine it for all of those problems still waiting on mine.


----------



## onebyside (May 1, 2012)

I sent mine in unlocked for self inflicted bent power pins, they relocked and fixed the pin prob at no charge.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Has anyone had the WiFi fix done to their Prime? Is there improvement? I guess that is my biggest concern, will sending it in really improve my WiFi signal. If its not significant then there is no point.

P.S. thanks for the replies, if I do send it in I will expect to pay and if I don't then great!


----------

